# Started fresh cycle today anyone else .........



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi All

I will be 42 on Wednesday and doing a fresh cycle with my own eggs

Did 2 fresh cycles and an FET in 2009 all BFN's

Started Buserilin this morning Sat 6/3 and start Menopur 450iu and Prednisolone 10mg daily tomorrow (Flare protocol)

Under Mr Atkinson at Care Manchester day 8 scan booked next saturday at 10am.........

Would love to hear of anyone else on the rollercoaster

Kathy xxx


----------



## marshmallowT (Apr 29, 2009)

hi good luck with your cycle and that you enjoy your birthday injections (haha), i start my 2nd attempt IVF in april. all the best and hope you get the best delayed birthday present. polly


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Just wanted to wish you good luck and send lots of positive vibes your way


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi Kathy,
yes good luck!
I started a cycle last week too. I went for my scan this morning, and have 10 good looking follies with ec scheduled for Monday. 
getting nervous now!
elcf


----------



## everythingcrossed (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi KathyandAdrian, Good luck with your treatment. I'm having my 1st consult with Care this week and wondered how soon after consult they get you on the meds?
Thanks and fingers crossed for you x


----------

